
Google Cloud PostgreSQL create dialog screencap - gw5815
https://twitter.com/gregsramblings/status/840637364267446272
======
gw5815
Docs:
[https://cloud.google.com/sql/docs/postgres/](https://cloud.google.com/sql/docs/postgres/)

------
oliwarner
What's with the disk speed?! A SSD that only does 240MBps and 15kIOPs?

Why would I ever want this over a pair of 1U colocated dedicated servers, each
with an m2 NVMe? The price is alarmingly close at 1y and obviously much
cheaper for the dedicated ongoing.

------
justinclift
Anyone know how the backups get done? eg block based, WAL based, pgdumpall
based, etc?

The docs seem unclear on this. Hard to tell if backups would be transaction
consistent. :/

~~~
whazor
From docs: "Cloud SQL logs in as the cloudsqladmin user to perform automated
backups.". I'm guessing it is transaction consistent as they log in via SQL,
and they warn about performance decrease.

~~~
justinclift
Thanks. That helps, but it's still guesswork rather than explicitly said
(which it should be).

Hopefully a near future version of the docs lets us know clearly. :)

